# construction



## Jeffreygordon53 (Jun 23, 2013)

We are positioning ourselves for a move in 2015 to Playa del Carmen area. I have a thriving construction business in Dallas. What are your opinions on setting up shop in Playa? Spanish is good, and have a pretty good understanding of Mexican building principles. Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The only big difference here, at least where I live in Centro Mexico, is almost all the builders are also university graduate architects and design and build and have their own construction crews and are on site everyday.

We hired one and she did everything except pick out the details in the fixtures, which we did.

It took 1 year.

There were many obstacles to overcome along the way besides getting a building permit. The guarded gated community has it´s own idea of what you can have or not have and she had to work with their architects and engineers the whole time.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hiring local labor in Mexico is very different than in the US, starting a company with accountants, taxes, and possibly problems with competitors is something I would not want to get involved with....most ex-pats in Mexico work online or teach English......good luck


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Then, there are the sindicatos and those big ugly guys that ...... well, it happens to expats who think they can compete here.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Too funny Ringo, I was going to mention that but decided I had written enough negatives ...We will have to get together some day and compare notes........


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Move down and take a year or two looking around. If you want something to kill time and stay busy, it might be fun. If you are looking to make real money, bring deep pockets and in 4 or 5 years you could see some profit.
It would be a tough market to break into in any big scale. Remodels might be good.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Jeffry,
Things have changed. To live in Mexico now, you must apply for your residence visa at the nearest Mexican consulate in your home country. To work, or start a business will require new hoops for you to jump through. You cannot simply come to Mexico and do what you wish. See the consulate for details and have your financial information and business plan with you.


----------

